# Bikepark im Hamburger Volkspark



## eddi146 (30. Mai 2020)

Moin, ich habe neulich gehört, dass dieses Jahr im Volkspark ein Bikepark gebaut werden soll, mit Pumptrack und verschiedenen Lines (Foto). Leider kann ich dazu im Internet nichts finden hat hier evtl. Jemand mehr Infos?


----------



## Jonisator (25. Juni 2020)

Klingt gut, woher stammen die Info´s ? Ich weiß, dass es früher mal einen mini "Bikepark" im Volkspark gegeben hat - der wurde von der Stadt aber nicht mehr geduldet und somit platt gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trisz (3. Juli 2020)

eddi146 schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe neulich gehört, dass dieses Jahr im Volkspark ein Bikepark gebaut werden soll, mit Pumptrack und verschiedenen Lines (Foto). Leider kann ich dazu im Internet nichts finden hat hier evtl. Jemand mehr Infos?



Woher hast du die Pläne?
Also der vorherige Park, der auf eigene Faust immer wieder gebaut worden ist, wurde vor kurzem nieder gemacht. Der sah definitiv nicht so wie auf dem Plan aus. Dann ist dort nun was offizielles geplant?

Auf der Zeichnung steht auch der Dienstleister.






						Turbomatik – Bikeparks vom Marktführer!  Dirtparks, Pumptracks, Flowtrails, , Freeride-, Downhill- & Northshore Trails bauen! MTB- Trailbau, Trail Shape, Trailconstruction, Mountainbike- Wegenetze! BMX- & Skateparks.
					

Full- Service- Bikepark- Bau zum Festpreis! Angefangen von der Bauzeichnung bernehmen wir die Bereitstellung des Baumaterials und der Maschinen bis zur Einweihung der fertigen Sportsttte mit Dirt-Jam und Fahrtechnik- Tipps! Sicherheit entsprechend der DIN 14974 fr Rollsportanlagen. Bikeparks von...




					www.bikepark-bau.de


----------



## stoobz (24. August 2020)

Moin zusammen,

das hört sich ja super an - hat jemand in der Zwischenzeit vielleicht etwas Neues herausfinden können?


----------



## BSneider (28. August 2020)

Das wäre ja echt super!


----------



## Freelike (21. September 2020)

Da wird auf jeden Fall ein neuer gebaut. Die Stadt hatte eine Ausschreibung unter den Bikeparkbauern raus gegeben. Im April haben die auch angefangen, auf Grund von Corona aber erst mal die Bauarbeiten eingestellt. Jetzt im Hebst sollte es weiter gehen und im Winter fertig. Da es jetzt offiziell wird muss darüber ein Verein stehen, wo der HSV sich jetzt eingeklinkt hat.


----------



## BSneider (21. September 2020)

Gibt es zu dem Verein schon nähere Infos? Gruß


----------



## Freelike (21. September 2020)

Ja über den HSV läuft das, oder was meintest du?


----------



## tequesta (23. September 2020)

Hier findet man auch ein paar magere Infos.





						Mehr als 455.000 Euro für Sportprojekte im HSV e.V.
					






					www.hsv-ev.de


----------



## stoobz (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin gestern mal wieder da gewesen, aber getan hatte sich da noch gar nichts.. (Oder soll das evtl. nicht genau an dem Spot erbaut werden, wo bis jetzt die selbstgebuddelten Kicker stehen?)


----------



## GunBarrol85 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen, checkt mal folgende Links - und kontaktiert mich bei Interesse, sodass wir ggf das Hilfsangebot bündeln können. Schöne Grüße und eine angenehme Weihnachtszeit, Dennis





__





						Drucksache
					





					sitzungsdienst-altona.hamburg.de
				












						Gewerbeimmobilien mieten | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Gewerbeimmobilien mieten  - Jetzt in Hamburg Hamm finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonisator (17. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Info/Links
"Die Vergabe der Arbeiten ist für das Frühjahr 2020 geplant. Ein Baubeginn ist von voraussichtlich im Mai, Bauzeit bis voraussichtlich September 2020 vorgesehen." --> da ist aber noch rein gar nichts passiert oder ?


----------



## GunBarrol85 (17. Dezember 2020)

Jonisator schrieb:


> Danke für die Info/Links
> "Die Vergabe der Arbeiten ist für das Frühjahr 2020 geplant. Ein Baubeginn ist von voraussichtlich im Mai, Bauzeit bis voraussichtlich September 2020 vorgesehen." --> da ist aber noch rein gar nichts passiert oder ?


Hi Jonisator, es ist wie überall, kaum gibt es einen (driftigen) Grund, werden Sportangebote und Förderungen sowie alles, was damit zusammenhängt, prolongiert... Sport und Bewegung ist halt nicht gerade Deutschlands Steckenpferd 🙄 dennoch könnte man sich ja zusammentun und - sobald es soweit ist - sich behilflich zeigen (die Strecke muss auf Grund der Beschaffenheit ja regelmäßig gepflegt werden). Bis dahin bleiben wohl nur die anderen bekannten Spots.


----------



## DonMartino (20. Januar 2021)

Auf Abendblatt.de erschien gestern ein Artikel über die aktuelle Situation in Bergedorf sowie den Bau einer MTB-Anlage in Altona. Mit letzterem kann ja eigentlich nur der geplante Bikepark im Volkspark gemeint sein.

Mountainbike-Trail: Senat drückt sich um Rechtsauskunft

Der Artikel steht leider hinter der Paywall. Mag hier ein Abendblatt-Abonnent den Inhalt kurz zusammenfassen? Danke!

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## th_hop (21. Januar 2021)

Hier einmal zum Nachlesen 😉 Im Volkspark wird anscheinend seit Dezember gebaut. Hat da schon mal jemand was gesehen?


----------



## stoobz (21. Januar 2021)

Danke th_hop! 
Ich war das letzte Mal Mitte Oktober da und es war noch überhaupt nichts zu sehen. 
Wenn es bald mal reinpasst gurk ich vorbei und schau mal..


----------



## Cycomiko (27. Januar 2021)

Ich war am letzten Wochenende dort, bis auf ein paar Kids die ein Table geshapet haben war da nix los.
Von Baumassnahmen seit Dezember fehlt jede spur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (27. Januar 2021)

Anfang Dez wurden dort Bäume gefällt, kA ob ein Zusammenhang besteht. Wär ja klasse wenns bald los geht.


----------



## MtbTwomsey (3. Februar 2021)

eddi146 schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe neulich gehört, dass dieses Jahr im Volkspark ein Bikepark gebaut werden soll, mit Pumptrack und verschiedenen Lines (Foto). Leider kann ich dazu im Internet nichts finden hat hier evtl. Jemand mehr Infos?


Ich habe die zuständige Baufirma mal angeschrieben (Turbomatic Bikepark). 
Anscheinend hat die Stadt eigene Pläne vorgeschlagen, welche nich im Sinne von Turbomatik standen, somit haben die sich aus diesem Projekt zurück gezogen. Was wir machen können ist das zuständige Amt anschreiben und Druck machen! Teilt das mit euren Freunden, ich bereite nachher einen Post in der Mtb Gruppe Hamburg bei FB vor.

Bezirksamt Altona, Fachamt Management des öffentlichen Raumes
Raum 318, Jessenstraße 1-3, 22767 Hamburg
Tel.: 040/ 42811-6121, E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## MtbTwomsey (3. Februar 2021)

eddi146 schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe neulich gehört, dass dieses Jahr im Volkspark ein Bikepark gebaut werden soll, mit Pumptrack und verschiedenen Lines (Foto). Leider kann ich dazu im Internet nichts finden hat hier evtl. Jemand mehr Infos?


Ich habe mal die zuständige Baufirma angeschrieben. Die Stadt hat anscheinend eigene Pläne, welche nicht im Sinne der Baufirma waren, weswegen diese sich zurück gezogen hat. Ob da noch was kommt... Was wir machen können, schreibt das zuständige Amt an und animiert eure Freunde dazu, postet das ggf. In euren Gruppen.

Bezirksamt Altona, Fachamt Management des öffentlichen Raumes
Raum 318, Jessenstraße 1-3, 22767 Hamburg
Tel.: 040/ 42811-6121, E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## Marco47 (5. Februar 2021)

Moin , 

Ich lese hier schon etwas länger mit und fand die Idee mit der Email gut so , dass ich dies direkt mal umgesetzt habe.,
Hier meine Antwort:

Hallo Marco **********



vielen Dank für die Rückfrage. Ja, es dauert leider länger als erhofft. Es gab und gibt Hürden, welche genommen werden müssen. Jedoch sehe ich Licht am Ende des Tunnels, das Projekt befindet sich bereits in der Ausführungsphase. Die vorbereitende Arbeiten befinden sich vor dem Abschluss. Eine qualifizierte Baufirma ist aus der erfolgten Ausschreibung hervorgegangen und für den Neubau beauftragt; ein Beginn der Arbeiten wird witterungsabhängig voraussichtlich im Februar / März erfolgen können.



Freundliche Grüße,

Th. Layer





Abschnittsleiter Grünplanung

Bezirksamt Altona, Fachamt Management des öffentlichen Raumes

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Ich finde die Antwort recht zufrieden stellend und habe mich hier deshalb mal registriert um euch , die Antwort zu teilen.
Hoffentlich ist dies nicht nur heisse Luft  
Wäre ja Mega gut wenn sowas umgesetzt wird für jeden Sport Interessierten und vorallem für die Kids in Hamburg.

LG


----------



## Bergbube (16. März 2021)

Moin bin auch aus Hamburg. Gibt's dazu schon neue Infos?


----------



## Marco47 (18. März 2021)

Bergbube schrieb:


> Moin bin auch aus Hamburg. Gibt's dazu schon neue Infos?



Moin , Leider noch nichts neues.

Habe gestern allerdings dies hier bei Facebook mitbekommen , auch sehr Interessant.









						Mountainbike-Trail auf dem Schlickberg in Hamburg-Moorfleet?
					

Die Mountainbike-Strecke am Geesthang sorgte zuletzt für viele Debatten. Nun bringt die Bergedorfer Koalition eine „kreative und geeignete Lösung“ ins Rennen.




					www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Billo666 (18. März 2021)

Seit gestern ist ein Bauzaun um das Gelände im Volkspark, sowie um eine Bauminsel inmitten der Grube errichtet. Irgendetwas passiert dort jetzt.


----------



## Marco47 (18. März 2021)

Billo666 schrieb:


> Seit gestern ist ein Bauzaun um das Gelände im Volkspark, sowie um eine Bauminsel inmitten der Grube errichtet. Irgendetwas passiert dort jetzt.



Das sind doch mal Gute Nachrichten!😁 🙏


----------



## Billo666 (18. März 2021)

*...läuft, würd ich sagen Heute haben sie angefangen zu vermessen.*


----------



## Cycomiko (21. März 2021)

Jup....Es scheint los zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (31. März 2021)

Super.🤘🚀


----------



## Cycomiko (1. Mai 2021)

Hier aktuelle Bilder von der "Baustelle".
Tables. Jumps. Pumptrack. Alles schon zu erkennen. ....


----------



## Billo666 (1. Mai 2021)

🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## TomJostes (1. Mai 2021)

Geil!!! Kann mal jemand ein detailiertes Foto vom Bauplan hochladen?


----------



## cherokee42 (2. Mai 2021)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img-20210321-wa0002-jpg.1232658/


----------



## Ridespot (15. Mai 2021)

War heute morgen nochmal da so gegen 7 hat leider die letzten Tage stark geregnet aber hier noch mal weitere Fotos:


----------



## Ridespot (15. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Mai 2021)

lebst du da in dem park?
so von wg morgens um 7h

vielen dank für dein update!


----------



## Ridespot (15. Mai 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> lebst du da in dem park?
> so von wg morgens um 7h
> 
> vielen dank für dein update!


Nein ich wohn ca 20minmit dem Fahrrad entfernt aber da ich heute die ganze Nacht gezockt habe hab ich mich erst um 9uhr morgens bis jetzt schlafen gelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (15. Mai 2021)

Ja vielen Dank für die aktuellen Bilder.


----------



## Cycomiko (15. Mai 2021)

War eben auch nochmal dort. Der starthügel von oben mit den Serpentinen zum start


----------



## stoobz (28. Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen,

war vorhin in der Gegend und hab mal vorbeigeschaut - heute wurde nicht gearbeitet, da bin ich mal reingegangen und hab ein paar BIlder gemacht..

Weiß von euch jemand, ob das öffentlich sein wird? So wie ich das verstanden habe, baut den Bikepark ja die Stadt Hamburg, oder? 

Oder wird das eingezäunt und nur HSV-Mitglieder dürfen drauf?


----------



## Cycomiko (31. Mai 2021)

stoobz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> war vorhin in der Gegend und hab mal vorbeigeschaut - heute wurde nicht gearbeitet, da bin ich mal reingegangen und hab ein paar BIlder gemacht..
> 
> ...


Danke für das Bild update.

Gute frage wegen öffentlich oder nicht.
Auf der großen Wiese im VP wurde ja auch erdhügel aufgeschüttet für die ganz kleinen Anfänger mit ihren Laufrädern.  Dort ist ja auch nix eingezäunt. 
Insofern kann man ja hoffen das auch für uns grosse Kids es öffentlich gemacht wird.
Alles andere wäre echt blöd......


----------



## SinusJayCee (31. Mai 2021)

Wie ist das denn bei Bikeparks mit der Haftung bzw. Versicherung? Ich denke, wenn z.B. in den HaBe ein paar Waldwege von einem gemeinnützigen Verein "angepasst" werden, dann sollte das mit der Haftung keine Problem sein. Bei einer größeren künstlichen Anlage mit einem Betreiber könnte ich mir aber verstellen, dass zumindest eine temporäre Mitgliedschaft (d.h. für einen Tag) erforderlich ist.


----------



## cherokee42 (31. Mai 2021)

Auftraggeber für den Bau ist das Bezirksamt Altona, also die Stadt Hamburg und nicht der HSV! Für die Skateanlage in Williburg und auch für große oder auch kleine öffentliche Spielplätze braucht es keine Mitgliedschaft, die Werden von der Stadt betrieben.
Ich weiß auch nicht wie man immer auf die Idee kommt, jemand anderen dafür haftbar machen zu können, wenn man sich selber zu doof anstellt! 
Aber ist modern immer nach Versicherung und Haftung zu rufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (31. Mai 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht wie man immer auf die Idee kommt, jemand anderen dafür haftbar machen zu können, wenn man sich selber zu doof anstellt!
> Aber ist modern immer nach Versicherung und Haftung zu rufen!


Mir ist auch schleierhaft, warum manche meinen für ihr eigenes Unvermögen andere verantwortlich machen zu müssen. Vor dem Hintergrund kann ich es aber verstehen, dass sich Erbauer, Auftraggeber, Betreiber oder wer immer da in die Schusslinie geraten könnte dort absichern. Denn irgendeiner wird sich früher oder später ganz sicher den Arm oder sonst was brechen und anschließend das Bezirksamt verklagen wollen, weil die so eine gemein gefährliche Anlage da hin bauen lassen haben.



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Für die Skateanlage in Williburg und auch für große oder auch kleine öffentliche Spielplätze braucht es keine Mitgliedschaft, die Werden von der Stadt betrieben.


Den Vergleich finde ich in der Tat ziemlich gut. Da braucht es ja auch in der Tat keine Zugangsregelung und das scheint ja rechtlich auch kein Problem zu sein. Das könnte bei einem Bikepark ähnlich sein.

Ich kenne es halt nur vom Klettern und Bouldern, wo man alle Anlagen (auch nicht-kommerzielle) nur betreten darf, wenn man vorher unterschreibt, dass man weiß was man tut und dass einem bewusst ist, dass es sich um einen gefährlichen Sport handelt.


----------



## NattyJan (1. Juni 2021)

Cycomiko schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild update.
> 
> Gute frage wegen öffentlich oder nicht.
> Auf der großen Wiese im VP wurde ja auch erdhügel aufgeschüttet für die ganz kleinen Anfänger mit ihren Laufrädern.  Dort ist ja auch nix eingezäunt.
> ...


Hast du dazu mehr Infos oder sogar Bilder?


----------



## tequesta (1. Juni 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht wie man immer auf die Idee kommt, jemand anderen dafür haftbar machen zu können, wenn man sich selber zu doof anstellt!
> Aber ist modern immer nach Versicherung und Haftung zu rufen!


Machen die meisten Verunglückten sicher auch nicht. Aber deren Krankenkassen checken mit dem Unfallfragebogen, ob Fremdverschulden vorliegt und sich die Behandlungskosten wieder reinholen lassen.


----------



## FritzeF (4. Juni 2021)

Cycomiko schrieb:


> Auf der großen Wiese im VP wurde ja auch erdhügel aufgeschüttet für die ganz kleinen Anfänger mit ihren Laufrädern


Moin, ich habe gerade einen Zwerg im Laufradalter und suche nach solchen Gelgenheiten um ihn schonmal an das Thema MTB ranzuführen...  
Wo befindet sich diese Wiese mit Erdhügeln? Hast du da evtl. gps koordinaten oder einen screenshot von GoogleMaps?
Danke und Gruß Felix


----------



## NattyJan (4. Juni 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe gerade einen Zwerg im Laufradalter und suche nach solchen Gelgenheiten um ihn schonmal an das Thema MTB ranzuführen...
> Wo befindet sich diese Wiese mit Erdhügeln? Hast du da evtl. gps koordinaten oder einen screenshot von GoogleMaps?
> Danke und Gruß Felix


Seiht bei mir genauso aus. Vielleicht mal zusammen los? Meine Erfahrung nach macht es den Minis mehr Spaß wenn Sie andere Kinder dabei haben.


----------



## Cycomiko (5. Juni 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe gerade einen Zwerg im Laufradalter und suche nach solchen Gelgenheiten um ihn schonmal an das Thema MTB ranzuführen...
> Wo befindet sich diese Wiese mit Erdhügeln? Hast du da evtl. gps koordinaten oder einen screenshot von GoogleMaps?
> Danke und Gruß Felix


Screenshot kann ich vllt dieses Wochenende machen wenn ich vor Ort bin. Sonst hier ne Markierung wo der erdhügel auf der großen Wiese ungefähr ist


----------



## Mr_Ben (13. Juni 2021)

Billo666 schrieb:


> Seit gestern ist ein Bauzaun um das Gelände im Volkspark, sowie um eine Bauminsel inmitten der Grube errichtet. Irgendetwas passiert dort jetzt.


Moin, ich war heute mal da, es sieht ganz anders aus als vor paar Monaten, es sind mehrere Tables gebaut worden kleinere und größere und der Pump track ist auch schon fertig, dennoch stehen noch mehrere Bagger herum, weswegen man noch nicht gescheit fahren kann. In SPÄTESTENS drei Wochen würde ich sagen ist es fertig.


----------



## Cycomiko (13. Juni 2021)

Mr_Ben schrieb:


> Moin, ich war heute mal da, es sieht ganz anders aus als vor paar Monaten, es sind mehrere Tables gebaut worden kleinere und größere und der Pump track ist auch schon fertig, dennoch stehen noch mehrere Bagger herum, weswegen man noch nicht gescheit fahren kann. In SPÄTESTENS drei Wochen würde ich sagen ist es fertig.


Steht den der Bauzaun noch?
Solange dieser steht ist es ja ofiziell noch nicht freigegeben...hatte vor ort deswegen auch schon eine diskussion mit einem Polizisten miterlebt.
 deine 3 wochen sind sehr optimistisch....mittlerweile wird da ja schon seit Februar rumgewerkelt


----------



## cherokee42 (14. Juni 2021)

Ganz ehrlich, da sollte man doch wirklich warten, bis das Ding fertig und offiziell freigegeben ist, auch wenn es in Pedalen juckt. Vorheriges Fahren zerstört eventuell mehr und die Arbeiten zur Fertigstellung dauern nur länger!


----------



## SinusJayCee (14. Juni 2021)

Cycomiko schrieb:


> Solange dieser steht ist es ja ofiziell noch nicht freigegeben...hatte vor ort deswegen auch schon eine diskussion mit einem Polizisten miterlebt.


Unglaublich, was denken sich die Leute denn?

Habe auch letztens erst gelesen, dass beim Hometrail in Krefeld irgendwelche Deppen die Absperrung (und noch ein paar andere Dinge) zerstört haben, weil sich nicht warten konnten bis der Trail 1-2 Woche später nach der Winterpause wieder freigegeben wird. Das sind dann vermutlich auch die gleichen Personen, die Wanderer über den Haufen brettern anstatt mal ein bisschen vom Gas zu gehen, weswegen dann MTBler als rücksichtslose Rowdies wahrgenommen werden und es letztendlich zu Sperrungen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (15. Juni 2021)

Es sind immer nur wenige, die durch ihr Verhalten das Ansehen der Masse herunterziehen und sich dessen auch nicht bewusst sind...


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Juni 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Es sind immer nur wenige, die durch ihr Verhalten das Ansehen der Masse herunterziehen und sich dessen auch nicht bewusst sind...


sich dann aber später über die daraus resultierenden verbote aufregen und es dann extra deswegen weiter so machen.
braucht man sich aber auch nicht wirklich drüber wundern, wenn alle nachschuldner zur und in beinahe absoluter fremdverantwortung programmiert werden und später weiter so existieren...


----------



## Cycomiko (20. Juni 2021)

Hier der pumptrack


----------



## Puky-Schnucki (20. Juni 2021)

@Bloemfontein gerade noch heute Vormittag drüber gesprochen... Bis ich mal wieder mit meinem Bike in HH bin, kann man da bestimmt auch fahren.


----------



## Cycomiko (22. Juni 2021)

Heute ein Bericht in der MOPO









						„In Hamburg einmalig“: Biker freuen sich auf diese Piste
					

Happy End im Volkspark: Die Mountainbike-Anlage im Grünen ist bald zurück. Rund zwei Jahre wurde geplant und am perfekten Konzept gefeilt. Jetzt sind die




					www.mopo.de


----------



## FritzeF (22. Juni 2021)

Cycomiko schrieb:


> Heute ein Bericht in der MOPO
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Bis die Strecke befahren werden kann, dauert es aber noch mehrere Wochen, warnt er.



Demnach sind es nur noch Wochen bis zur Eröffnung...


----------



## mikabloechl (22. Juni 2021)

Ich melde mich jetzt einmal als einer der Organisatoren und Bau-Helfer: 

Das meiste ist dem Mopo Artikel zu entnehmen. Das Gelände wird komplett öffentlich und nicht an einen Verein gebunden, die Versicherung wird wie die auf einem Spielplatz (dort können sich Leute ja auch verletzten). Losgehen kann es tatsächlich in Kürze, genaue Angaben kann ich dazu nicht machen weil das ganze relativ spontan eröffnet wird wenn es ausgehärtet ist. Deshalb bitte auf keinen Fall fahren weil das den Aushärtungsprozess stört. Wir haben schon gesehen dass da mehrere drüber gefahren sind, trotz Absperrungen. Wir haben die Sprünge jetzt nochmal mehr abgesperrt also bitte einfach lassen, vor allem nach dem Regen die letzten Tage. Es müssen jetzt quasi Nurnoch kleinere Stellen auf den Trails und die Fußwege gemacht werden. Deshalb bitte noch etwas Geduld bis die Sprünge dann freigegeben werden.

Hier gab es ja viel Halbwissen in der Vergangenheit deshalb wollte ich jetzt nochmal alles klarstellen.


----------



## stoobz (22. Juni 2021)

Hey danke für die Infos! Das sind ja super Nachrichten 

Gibt es denn bereits einen Verein für MTB/Dirt/Street hier in HH?


----------



## sunchild (22. Juni 2021)

Hier stand nichts wichtiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (22. Juni 2021)

stoobz schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bereits einen Verein für MTB/Dirt/Street hier in HH?


Es gibt den Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V.: https://www.habemtb.de/
Wie der Name schon sagt liegt der Fokus aber tendenziell auf den HaBe.


----------



## Cycomiko (3. Juli 2021)

Kleines Update, heute vorbeigeschaut, ist immer noch in der Bauphase.
Letztes Wochenende auch da gewesen und 2 Typen sind schon drauf gefahren obwohl immer noch gesperrt ist.....zur Rede gestellt....sie meinten sie wären bei der Planungsphase dabei gewesen und würden es jetzt "einfahren".
Finde ich persönlich unmöglich. Weil auch ein Kleinkind mit Mutter ( die fotografiert hat) sich dort aufgehalten hat im abgesperrten bereich


----------



## mikabloechl (3. Juli 2021)

Moin, in der Woche kommt jetzt vorraussichtlich der TÜV und macht die Sicherheitsabnahme. Offiziell freigegeben wird es wahrscheinlich zum nächsten Wochenende hin. Bis dahin noch gedulden damit es dann auch Versicherungstechnisch alles sauber ist.


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (5. Juli 2021)

Cycomiko schrieb:


> Kleines Update, heute vorbeigeschaut, ist immer noch in der Bauphase.
> Letztes Wochenende auch da gewesen und 2 Typen sind schon drauf gefahren obwohl immer noch gesperrt ist.....zur Rede gestellt....sie meinten sie wären bei der Planungsphase dabei gewesen und würden es jetzt "einfahren".
> Finde ich persönlich unmöglich. Weil auch ein Kleinkind mit Mutter ( die fotografiert hat) sich dort aufgehalten hat im abgesperrten bereich



da kann man nur mit dem kopf schütteln. In relativer Nähe gäbe es in Rissen ja auch eine Alternative


----------



## stoobz (5. Juli 2021)

Mcmoneysack1988 schrieb:


> . In relativer Nähe gäbe es in Rissen ja auch eine Alternative


Oha! Was meinst du denn damit? Hast du bitte nähere Infos? 😁


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (6. Juli 2021)

stoobz schrieb:


> Oha! Was meinst du denn damit? Hast du bitte nähere Infos? 😁



Ich hab den Kartenausschnitt lieber mal rausgenommen. 
Teilt - gerade bei nur geduldeten Spots - den Standort doch lieber per PN als hier öffentlich im Forum  

LG
Mikeybaloooooza

da ist ein Pumptrack mit kleinem Drop und kleineneren Sprüngen und dann gibt es da noch eine Runde mit richtigen Sprüngen.
Start dort, wo die beiden MTB Symbole nahe bei einander liegen und zu fahren von Ost nach West.
 Auf der Ecke gibt es hier und da auch noch ein, zwei geshapte Strecken, allerdings ohne Gefälle und zur Elbe runter gibt es noch den einen oder anderen kleinen Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (6. Juli 2021)

Mcmoneysack1988 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1303559
> 
> da ist ein Pumptrack mit kleinem Drop und kleineneren Sprüngen und dann gibt es da noch eine Runde mit richtigen Sprüngen.
> Start dort, wo die beiden MTB Symbole nahe bei einander liegen und zu fahren von Ost nach West.
> Auf der Ecke gibt es hier und da auch noch ein, zwei geshapte Strecken, allerdings ohne Gefälle und zur Elbe runter gibt es noch den einen oder anderen kleinen Trail


Kannst du das bitte wieder löschen! Solche Infos sollte man nur als PN weitergeben! Dann freuen sich die Locals auch, dass die Strecke noch etwas stehen bleibt! Ist dort alles nur geduldet und nix offizielles!


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (7. Juli 2021)

juju752 schrieb:


> Kannst du das bitte wieder löschen! Solche Infos sollte man nur als PN weitergeben! Dann freuen sich die Locals auch, dass die Strecke noch etwas stehen bleibt! Ist dort alles nur geduldet und nix offizielles!


ist ja nun schon von anderer Seite passiert. 

Der Spot müsste allerdings schon allgemein sehr bekannt sein, da schon 5+ Jahre vorhanden ( oder noch viel länger?), von außen sehr offensichtlich einsehbar und auf diversen Plattformen verzeichnet.

Wie auch immer, ich werde es in Zukunft bedenken


----------



## mikabloechl (9. Juli 2021)

Moin, die TÜV Abnahme lief leider nicht optimal. Das eine Steinfeld musste weg (das hatte auf einer Anfänger Strecke aber auch eigentlich wenig verloren haha) und Absperrungen zwischen den Trails entstehen, damit man nicht quer fahren kann. Das ist schnell erledigt, aber zum nächsten TÜV Termin dauert es noch ein bisschen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. Juli 2021)

mikabloechl schrieb:


> Moin, die TÜV Abnahme lief leider nicht optimal. Das eine Steinfeld musste weg (das hatte auf einer Anfänger Strecke aber auch eigentlich wenig verloren haha) und Absperrungen zwischen den Trails entstehen, damit man nicht quer fahren kann. Das ist schnell erledigt, aber zum nächsten TÜV Termin dauert es noch ein bisschen.Anhang anzeigen 1305000


Danke für das Update. Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass es im nächsten Anlauf klappt!


----------



## Jonisator (21. Juli 2021)

Schon neue Ergebnisse zur zweiten TÜV-Abnahme ?
Viele Grüße


----------



## luckygambler (26. Juli 2021)

Es wäre ja schon hilfreich einen Termin zu nennen, damit man nicht täglich hier in dieses Forum reinschauen muss 
Was bedeutet denn "aber zum nächsten TÜV Termin dauert es noch ein bisschen." ?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Juli 2021)

Info aus erster Hand:
*Der TÜV Termin findet am 06.08. statt *bzw. ist dieser für den Tag geplant.
Bis dahin sollen noch Schilder, Anprallschütze (Diese Baum-Matten, Ihr wisst schon) und Richtungspfeile aufgestellt werden.
Bei Letzterem musste ich selbst lachen und kann mich kaum zurückhalten mich entsprechend darüber zu äußern, doch wenn man mal bedenkt, dass der Spot als öffentlicher "Spielplatz" deklariert wird und was für Begegnungen man dort früher hatte bzw. auch manchmal auf der rissener Strecke hat, werden Richtungspfeile traurigerweise vonnöten sein. 
Ich meine diejenigen die bei Hochbetrieb sabbernd auf's Handy glotzen während ihre Kinder in der Landung fangen spielen. 
Ich meine nicht den, der alleine unterwegs ist und sich deshalb frei auf der Strecke bewegt.
Das ist ok. 
Oder die Hundeprofis die dort Vormittags unterwegs sind und dann auch querlaufen. 
*So lange keiner fährt*: Was soll's. 
So wünscht es sich übrigens auch die Behörde: Bitte keine Besitzansprüche oder territoriale Anmaßungen gegenüber anderen nicht-MTBlern äußern, solange niemand fährt und für keinen Gefahr besteht.

Wenn einer übrigens nicht bis zum TÜV Termin und Entfernung der Zäune warten kann, dann ist das auch kein großes Problem.
Es passiert dann alles auf eigene "Gefahr" und ist offiziell, wie auf den Schildern zu lesen ist, verboten.
Wichtig ist nur, dass die Zäune nicht angefasst werden, dass kein Müll produziert wird und die Lautstärke sich in Grenzen hält. Letzteres heißt dann auch: Keine laute Musik.
Über den 06.08. hinaus sollten weiterhin alle daran denken, dass von diesem Pilotprojekt weitere Projekte in Hamburg abhängen.
Es soll nicht drauf hinauslaufen ständig ein Vorbild ritterlicher Tugend abgeben zu müssen. 
Allen ist klar, dass auch mal'ne Jolle geext, 'ne Tüte geraucht und, sofern mich mein Eindruck vom Bereich oberhalb der Strecke nicht täuscht, der ein oder andere Partner getauscht wird... 
Ja ja, die Swinger aus der Nansenstraße... 
Was ich damit sagen möchte:  Habt euren Spaß, übertreibt dabei nicht und lasst auch mal "Fünf gerade sein".
Viel Spaß!
Sven

Ach ja: Es gilt innerhalb der nächsten Tage trotzdem: Wenn ein Polizist meint euch der Strecke verweisen zu müssen, dann nehmt es hin.
Offiziell ist der Aufenthalt verboten.


----------



## Leider_Giant (29. Juli 2021)

@


Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Info aus erster Hand:
> *Der TÜV Termin findet am 06.08. statt *bzw. ist dieser für den Tag geplant.
> Bis dahin sollen noch Schilder, Anprallschütze (Diese Baum-Matten, Ihr wisst schon) und Richtungspfeile aufgestellt werden.
> Bei Letzterem musste ich selbst lachen und kann mich kaum zurückhalten mich entsprechend darüber zu äußern, doch wenn man mal bedenkt, dass der Spot als öffentlicher "Spielplatz" deklariert wird und was für Begegnungen man dort früher hatte bzw. auch manchmal auf der rissener Strecke hat, werden Richtungspfeile traurigerweise vonnöten sein.
> ...


Danke für die Info


----------



## Cycomiko (30. Juli 2021)

Ja. Danke für die ausführliche Info


----------



## bUTch_dA_r1der (6. August 2021)

@mikabloechl
@Hanswurschtl 

Freigegeben?

greetz, b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (6. August 2021)

Moin, liegen die Ergebnisse vor?


----------



## Pierre85 (7. August 2021)

Moin. Hat schon jemand erste Bilder oder war der TÜV nicht freundlich gestern? 😎

Würde mir die Anfahrt aus Kiel sonst sparen 🙃😎

Danke 🤪


----------



## Billo666 (7. August 2021)

Ist offen 👍🏼🍻


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (12. August 2021)

heute mal da gewesen, ist mega geworden 👍👍👍 ist auch schon ordentlich Betrieb 😎👍


----------



## mikabloechl (12. August 2021)

Moin,
Der „See“ der sich da unten gebildet hat soll übrigens in Nacharbeiten voraussichtlich am 23.8. mit nem Bagger dauerhaft in nebenstehende Flächen abgeleitet werden. Dann wäre das auch gelöst und die letzte Kurve wird nichtmehr so extrem weggebremst.


----------



## Cycomiko (3. September 2021)

jetzt gibt es auch mal ne hausnummer was das ganze gekostet hat.

Bericht in der Mopo









						Für 290.000 Euro: Mountainbike-Parcours mitten in Hamburg eröffnet
					

Wer ein Mountainbike in Hamburg besitzt, kam bisher auf dem flachen Asphalt der Großstadt eher weniger auf seine Kosten. Das ist seit Donnerstag anders.




					www.mopo.de


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (3. September 2021)

Cycomiko schrieb:


> jetzt gibt es auch mal ne hausnummer was das ganze gekostet hat.
> 
> Bericht in der Mopo
> 
> ...



Die Kommentare darf man aber nicht lesen...gruselig 🤦🤦🤦


----------



## cherokee42 (3. September 2021)

Bei den Kommentaren spricht nur der Neid. Sollen die sich doch ein eigenes Hobby suchen, anstatt unseres zu neiden!
Und 290.000€ ist ja wohl ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt wofür die Stadt Millionen ausgibt!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. September 2021)

Der NDR hat heute 200.000 geboten
Die MoPo 290.000
Wahrscheinlich wollten die was ganz anderes Schreiben, haben sich aber bei den Nullen verzählt.
MoPo und Bild schaden der Gesundheit. Seht euch nur den Jörg an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sloe (4. September 2021)

Hier ein ganz guter Bericht vom NDR.


----------



## limes (27. Mai 2022)

Weiß evtl. Jemand warum/wie lange die komplette Anlage derzeit abgesperrt ist?


----------



## Blackcatbikes (27. Mai 2022)

Vermutlich wegen Unwetterwarnung und daraus resultierender Unfallgefahr, sind ja derzeit viele Areale im Volkspark abgesperrt.


----------



## FritzeF (29. Mai 2022)

Eher weil sämtliche Sprünge und Kurven ausgebessert wurden und sich die Erde erst Mal setzen soll?!


----------



## DonMartino (31. Mai 2022)

Weiß jemand, ob die Anlage weiterhin gesperrt ist oder kann man wieder hüpfen?


----------



## FritzeF (16. November 2022)

Also zwischenzeitlich konnte man definitiv wieder hüpfen. Aktuell ist aber wieder gesperrt. Es wird nicht nur ausgebessert sondern es werden auch die Linien verändert. Bin gespannt was raus kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schdeffe (4. Dezember 2022)

Moin, weiß jemand, ob die Bikeanlage diese Woche wieder geöffnet wurde?


----------

